# Sick Doggie



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey,

My 4.5 month old V, Mac, recently has gotten sick. About a week ago he started waking up w/ a stuffy nose and would sneeze a lot producing a lot of mucus (just like when humans have a snotty cold). Anyway, it was only in the morning and I didn't think much of it the first two days other than him having a little cold, especially as on the third day it seemed to subside. On the fourth day it came back w/ a vengeance and he had developed a cough as well. We got him to the vet the next day (Saturday) as Friday was a holiday. Vet (not my regular one,as only one of the 4 at the clinic work on the weekends), ruled out kennel cough, and prescribed 10 days worth of antibiotics. He didn't give me much of an indication as to what it was - allergies, nasal infection, etc, and I didn't inquire enough b/c he said he found a heart murmur as well, so I was much more concerned w/ that and therefore distracted. (Murmur will be sorted out later)

Anyway, was wondering if any of you have had any experience w/ this and any idea as to what it is? None of my past dogs ever had this mucus/stuffed nose. The cough only lasted the one day, but he's still got a lot of mucus and it effects his breathing obviously, and the mucus is quite smelly, and his nose has been very dry for the past 4 days. W/ Kennel Cough ruled out, I can't locate anything on-line that indicates anything other than possibly a nasal infection, however, as he's been on the antibiotics for 4 days now w/ little signs of progress I'm getting concerned. Especially as his energy level the past 3-4 days has been way down and hence our walks/exercise has been greatly cut back. 

I don't think it's allergies b/c he doesn't have any of the symptoms of itchy skin etc. I did switch his dog food recently (not brand but type - from Acana Pacifica to Acana Grasslands - basically protein went from more fish based to more lamb based but rest of ingredients/nutrient levels are similar. And he has also been on Acana Wild Prairie (chicken) w/ no ill effects. So I don't think it's the food, but can't entirely rule it out. 

Just confused and concerned.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Certainly sounds like an allergy. I'd start with the food and make sure he has allot of water. I wouldn't be happy with a Vet like that. :


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Mac, that's odd....have you not been back to see your regular vet. I am not sure which clinic you took him to over the weekend but I would definitely go see Bev and see what she thinks.
Fingers crossed for the little guy, hopefully those antibiotics will clear him up soon.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Sounds like an upper resp. infection to me. Antibiotics should clear it up. Dogs do not have the same signs of allergies as humans. Allergies normally manifest on the skin with itching or bumps.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Kian, sorry for the confusion. It was Eglinton Veterinary I took him to, and Bev is our vet, but she wasn't in that day as was a weekend (I think only one of the four take turns on Saturdays). Dr Hodges looked at him. I don't have any issues w/ how he handled Mac, just was a little distracted by the heart murmur he said he detected. Anyway orders were to finish w/ the antibiotics and come back for an inspection, however, if things still don't improve by tomorrow I'll be going back, and will be seeing Bev for her opinion. 

Anyway, I'm hoping it's just an infection taking it's time to heal, but I may switch the food back to see. Reason I wasn't thinking allergy originally was that everything I've read usually has some type of skin irritation or itching associated as well.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Mac isn't feeling well. Be sure to give him the full course of antibiotics. They typically take a full ten days to be completely effective. Good luck with him, and I hope he is all better soon!!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Nothing helpful to add, but I do hope your lil guy, Mac, gets well soon


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

I had a very similar sounding thing with Rossi recently. He started sneezing lots, then reverse sneezing, and he had a crusty dry nose, with a brown discharge (it was crusty each morning) and a bit of eye gunk too. His breath stunk too & he seemed a little lethargic.

Vet told me to wait it out in case it was an allergy, but it went on for over two weeks so I took him back for antibiotics. The 10 day cycle finished yesterday and he is back to normal - no sneezing, nose & eyes clear. It must have been a nasal/ upper airway infection. He's full of bounce now too


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

NZ_V said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a very similar sounding thing with Rossi recently. He started sneezing lots, then reverse sneezing, and he had a crusty dry nose, with a brown discharge (it was crusty each morning) and a bit of eye gunk too. His breath stunk too & he seemed a little lethargic.
> 
> Vet told me to wait it out in case it was an allergy, but it went on for over two weeks so I took him back for antibiotics. The 10 day cycle finished yesterday and he is back to normal - no sneezing, nose & eyes clear. It must have been a nasal/ upper airway infection. He's full of bounce now too


Sounds exactly like what Mac has. He's on day 5 of Antibiotics and seems to be doing better as of yesterday and this morning. The symptoms are still there but easing away, and he's getting his energy back.

Thanks eveyone for your input and well wishes!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to here your little one is doing better.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

...So was it an allergy or an upper respiratory infection that he had? Or did you ever find out?


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Rossi's was definitely an infection, the antibiotics wouldn't have worked on an allergy


----------

